# im all ready for my boy, i think...is anything missing?



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

well, i thought i would share some pics of the bits i have got so far for my boy for when he comes home.
am i missing anything?
View attachment 32778


View attachment 32786


View attachment 32794


View attachment 32802


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks awesome! I would get a regular leash 4 or 6 ft ( I have both) as the retractables can scare a pup (with the noise) and honestly I just do not like them. I do not find them safe. Also you need some healthy bully sticks, and bones


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

ok cool. i will get them sorted. what is a bully stick? and when you say bones, do you mean the real animal ones?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL someone went a bit mad in the pet shop! Lucky puppy 

On a serious note, if you plan on training him to toilet outside you will need a torch, wellies and an umbrella for those night time/early morning toilet breaks. (The worst part of owning a puppy imo, but it's only for a couple of weeks if you are lucky)


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I would also comment on how lucky this little pup is. It looks like I walked into a pet store!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow what a proud parent you are your puppy is coming into so much love. Congrats.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

This is going to be one spoiled Pup LOL

Here are some I get for my kids. It will help with teething too 

Gourmet Natural Bully Stick (81% OFF) | Dog | Treats | PetFlow
Merrick Wizzlers Beef Dog Treats (45% OFF) | Dog | Treats | PetFlow
Merrick Doggie WishBone Tendons | Dog | Treats | PetFlow
Best Bully's Duck Feet | Dog Chews & Treats

And some of my kids favorite healthy treats:
Orijen Freeze Dried Tundra Dog Treats | Dog | Treats | PetFlow
Orijen Freeze Dried Black Angus Beef Dog Treats | Dog | Treats | PetFlow
Orijen Freeze Dried Ranch Raised Lamb Dog Treats | Dog | Treats | PetFlow
ZiwiPeak Good-Dog Venison Dog Treats | Dog | Treats | PetFlow

Never give a dog a cooked bone they splinter. I know you can give raw and I have heard a lot like to give Chicken necks. Not sure if it is the same for a pup as I am still learning raw. I just switched all 6 of mine to pre made raw diets a few weeks ago. Wicked Pixie, Brodysmom etc are the best to answer that one. 

What are you going to feed him?


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

lol, thankyou all, yep, i want him to feel as loved as he possibly can, and know that this is his home and that he will always be safe and loved.
I am just waiting on the arrival of his eden dog food now.
i will have a look at those links, thankyou huly, and wicked pixie, i hope it does only take a couple week, lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You are well on your way!  Everything looks awesome! I keep trying to think of anything you might have forgotten but honestly you did a great job!


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

yay, im very relieved, lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It will take more than a couple of weeks to house train him, but hopefully the getting up in the middle of the night stage won't last too long. He will be worth it though


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

lol, yeah, fingers crossed he wont be to long on that stage, lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh he's going to be one lucky puppy,shame there's not more people like you ,making sure you have everything ready and thinking about his needs.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh just one thing,that bowl may be a bit too big to start him off on,sometimes puppy's get frightened of big bowls,i picked up tiny ones in Tesco's for a £1


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

I do have smaller bowls so I will try them. Thankyou. Yeah I wanted everything he needs before getting him.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

What a lucky pup, everything you've got him is lovely, I can't think of anything you've missed at the moment, I also don't like the retractable leads and would just use a regular lead, much safer. X


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also not sure on Uk weather coming up but there is a chill in the air starting here. The shirts, sweaters, and coat might be too big to start off with (from the looking at photo) so you might want to get one or two smaller items. I know Elaina has some good deals of a few things in XS and XXS Ruff Ruff Couture line and she will ship to UK. 

My two love the brand and I think she has some of the thermal shirts etc. Here is the boy stuff she has. PM her for sizes etc. She can help find something that will fit or fit better.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/89594-updated-rrc-boy-things-thread.html


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I have a picture like that from when I was preparing for Frodo's arrival a few months ago! It's JUST like getting ready for a baby: scary, exciting and very expensive! Just remember that you don't have to get absolutely everything beforehand, as you'll get a better sense of what your pup needs once you're already living with him. So long as you have the basics, everything else can wait. Remember, too, that a trip to Pets at Home (or similar) is great fun with a puppy, and a good socialisation exercise. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

I think I will get. Different lead as well then


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

It all looks wonderful he is a lucky little boy. One thing the puppy pads, I pick up human bed pads, from walmart and walgreens, much cheaper and is the same thing, just get the large ones and more in package.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Is it toothpaste I see in the corner? If not I would get that, along with a soft, small baby toothbrush..the faster he gets used to getting his teeth cleaned, the less problems you will have with him later in life, because some chis gets very selfish with their mouths hehe  
Also, a puppy shampoo you will need  and a nail cutter...same thing here as with the toothies  Good luck with your new baby <3


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

thankyou all. great tips. i will look at the link. no, it isnt toothpaste, its nutrical, just in case the worst happens. i will get toothpaste and brush on my next trip ouy. thankyou


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooh yes, nail clippers are a good idea. Because Chis are so light they never really wear their nails down, even if walked on hard surfaces, so they always need their nails clipping. Lots of dogs really hate this, so get your puppy used to it ASAP. Handle his feet often, spread his toes, put the clippers near them etc so it all becomes familiar. Lots of praise for him letting you, so he associates nail clipping with good things.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Ooh yes, nail clippers are a good idea. Because Chis are so light they never really wear their nails down, even if walked on hard surfaces, so they always need their nails clipping. Lots of dogs really hate this, so get your puppy used to it ASAP. Handle his feet often, spread his toes, put the clippers near them etc so it all becomes familiar. Lots of praise for him letting you, so he associates nail clipping with good things.


Great idea! Also for tiny puppies sometimes cat nail clippers are easier than dog ones.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I actually use human toenail clippers on tiny pups and small animals. They sell smaller clippers for rabbits too. It is always worth checking the whole pet shop not just the dog section.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, how organised are you! When I picked up Delilah I only a towel with me, I was so unprepared. I love going to pet shops, I prefer it than clothes shopping now, how sad am I!!!lol 
I used human nail clippers when Delilah was tiny, and I did all that playing with her feet and her ears and sticking my fingers in her mouth. It paid off though, no problems now. My only downfall was not socialising her with other dogs enough. I thought as we had a dog already that she would automatically like other dogs and I took her to the vet puppy classes, but I didn't carry on with it. It's cost me a lot in lessons and a lot of hard work! I use an extendable lead and its been ok, but of course its personal choice. When do you pick him up?


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Hollowaysal said:


> I love going to pet shops, I prefer it than clothes shopping now, how sad am I!!!lol


 Me too!  I only go clothes shopping when my stuff is finally falling apart and well past the stage of being fixed with a needle & thread  But books-shops and pet stores....I almost DRAG poor Neil into them and spend ages browsing and making mental lists of what I need  

Yes, when do you bring your new baby home?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

you remind me of myself when I was getting the first chi!
I literally bought so much stuff (many of which still have tags on them after all these years because we never used it) LOL

Dont worry too much about buying much more, save your money and you will figure out the extra bits you need when you bring him home.
And because I know the waiting is probably driving you mad, try reading on dog training or do something else to make time go by


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

well, other than a couple of xxs clothing for him, i have held of buying anything else, just yet, lol.
as for nail clipping, theres no way i am doing that, i will take him regularly to the vets, im to scared to do it, though i will get him used to having his paws touched so he is ok at the vets.
thankyou all


----------

